# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Tomodachi koi farm keeping contest sakai sanke 2015

## Admin Forum

*TOMODACHI KOI FARM KEEPING CONTEST SAKAI SANKE 2015*

*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*


Meningkatkan kemampuan _keeping_ melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkanMenciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baikMemperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan iniSecara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik – baiknya. 

*
BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara  Koi selama periode 11 bulan. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan  Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan  ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan _keeping technique_ (_feeding regime_, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) .

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama *11 bulan*, sejak April 2015 - Maret 2016


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara  menyediakan 15  ekor *Tosai* Koi ex *Sakai Fish Farm*.


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*

*HARGA
*
*1. Harga 1 (satu) ekor  ditetapkan secara Lelang d**e**n**gan* *s**tart awal Rp. 1.000.000,-
*dengan kelipatan *Rp. 100.000.*

*Aturan Lelang :*

- Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 08 April 2015 Pukul 20.00 WSK ( Waktu Server KOI's )  dan *berakhir hari Selasa 14 April 2015 pukul 20.00* waktu Server KOI's

- Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang  untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 20:10 , dan berlaku untuk  seterusnya..
- contoh : 20.00-20.10 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.11-20.20
20.21-20.30 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 20.31-20.40 dst.
*hanya di batasi maksimal sampai pukul 22.00 WSK , lebih dari pukul 22.01 - dst lelang sudah tidak valid (sah )* 

*2.* Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya

*3.* *Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya Tanggal 28** April** 2015*

*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi d**a**r**i** participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka* *panitia BERHAK* *untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2*.

*4*. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.

*Hadiah:
*
Juara 1 : 7 % dari total Omset
Juara 2 : 5 % dari total Omset
Juara 3 : 3 % dari total Omset


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Ikan berada di Tomodachi Koi Farm , Cisarua - Bogor.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Tomodachi Koi Farm, Cisarua.
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Tomodachi dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

Tomodachi Koi Farm:

*Aseng 0821 1220 6676
Cepi   0815 8682 5568
Email : [email protected]
*
*

TATA CARA PENJURIAN* 

*Ikan wajib di bawa* ke tempat penjurian  yang tanggal dan tempat   akan di tentukan kemudian untuk penjurian pada saat akhir acara ( bulan  Maret 2016 ) ( mengikuti schedule dari Tomodachi Koi Farm ).
Tim Juri  akan menentukan juara 1,2 dan 3  dengan ketentuan baku penjurian pada umum nya ( overall beauty ). 


*DONASI :*
10% dari hasil KC ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan  sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.


*Video* :






*Foto Foto Ikan :*

----------


## beearacer

Tata Cara Penjurian
...penjurian pada saat akhir acara (bulan Maret 2015) mengikuti...   --> sekarang bukannya udah april?

Donasi
10% dari hasil GO.... --> jadinya KC atau GO?

----------


## david_pupu

KC lageeeee


pertamaxxx no 1 dan nomor 9  1 jutaa

----------


## luki

than you Om Beearacer koreksi nya....

ikutan...no. 8  ......1 jt

----------


## Rotkiv

Eaaa.. KC lg.. Pada mabok keluarin ikan dagh.. haha..

----------


## GRiffiN

no 4                   @1jt

----------


## frostbitez

> than you Om Beearacer koreksi nya....
> 
> ikutan...no. 8  ......1 jt


hihihi kok sama ya

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

ikutan ach.... no.15 - 1 jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Ukuran ikan rata rata berapa CM ya?

----------


## abe

Bagi 1 poo om.
No 9 1,1jt abe

----------


## hero

No. 8: 1,1

----------


## david_pupu

ehhh jgn dong hehehehe no 9. 1.2 juta

----------


## PrinZe

No.8 ---> 1.2

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.000.000 by david_pupu
02 1.000.000 by .................
03 1.000.000 by .................
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by .................
06 1.000.000 by .................
07 1.000.000 by .................
08 1.200.000 by prinze
09 1.200.000 by david_pupu
10 1.000.000 by .................
11 1.000.000 by .................
12 1.000.000 by .................
13 1.000.000 by .................
14 1.000.000 by .................
15 1.000.000 by royal merapi koi

----------


## boedirawan

15- 1,100,000

----------


## luki

> hihihi kok sama ya


seilmu seperguruan dilarang mendahalui nih Om Han ..... ::  :: 




> Ukuran ikan rata rata berapa CM ya?


info dari Tomodachi......

no 1. 20 cm
no 2. 20 cm
no 3. 21 cm
no 4. 21 cm
no 5. 18 cm
no 6. 18 cm
no 7. 18 cm
no 8. 22 cm
no 9. 21 cm
no 10. 18 cm
no 11. 19 cm
no 12. 20 cm
no 13. 20 cm
no 14. 19 cm
no 15. 21 cm



no 8.....1,3 jt

----------


## amazingkoi

ikutan no 8, 1.4 jt

----------


## koikoiman

13: 1.1 jt om

----------


## amazingkoi

No 3 --- 1 jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> seilmu seperguruan dilarang mendahalui nih Om Han .....
> 
> 
> 
> info dari Tomodachi......
> 
> no 1. 20 cm
> no 2. 20 cm
> no 3. 21 cm
> ...


Terima kasih Om Luki

----------


## frostbitez

> seilmu seperguruan dilarang mendahalui nih Om Han .....
> 
> 
> 
> info dari Tomodachi......
> 
> no 1. 20 cm
> no 2. 20 cm
> no 3. 21 cm
> ...


siap suhu, murid liat2 dulu  :Spy:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 8 Rp 1,5 juta....

lagi kalap nih gara2 shiro Ozawa engga dapat.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> siap suhu, murid liat2 dulu





> No 8 Rp 1,5 juta....
> 
> lagi kalap nih gara2 shiro Ozawa engga dapat.



no 8 itu pilihan newbie... jgn lah masa kalian kalian sdh senior pilih itu...  :Bump2:

----------


## Wijono

No14....1jt

----------


## zieco

No.13 1,2jt

----------


## Mossad

no 10: 1,000,000

----------


## Mossad

no 11: 1,000,000

----------


## llumunon

> No 8 Rp 1,5 juta....
> 
> lagi kalap nih gara2 shiro Ozawa engga dapat.


Ayo om slamet, harus dpt nih...tangkapan okawanya keren2 yg lepas  ::

----------


## amazingkoi

> no 8 itu pilihan newbie... jgn lah masa kalian kalian sdh senior pilih itu...


benar om DL, very very newbie ingin keep no 8  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  tapi di timpa oleh master slamet.

----------


## david_pupu

> No 8 Rp 1,5 juta....
> 
> lagi kalap nih gara2 shiro Ozawa engga dapat.


Okawa om hehehehe inget ozawa teyuss nehh

----------


## Shiro san

No 3 1.2 juta

----------


## epoe

*Nawar ya Om ...............

no.2 = 1jt
no.5 = 1jt
no.10 = 1,1jt
no.11 = 1,1jt
*

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.000.000 by david_pupu
02 1.000.000 by epoe
03 1.200.000 by shiro san
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by epoe
06 1.000.000 by .................
07 1.000.000 by .................
08 1.500.000 by slametkurniawan
09 1.200.000 by david_pupu
10 1.100.000 by epoe
11 1.100.000 by epoe
12 1.000.000 by .................
13 1.200.000 by zieco
14 1.000.000 by wijono
15 1.100.000 by boedirawan

----------


## abe

7. 1 jt abe

----------


## toldhe

Ada sertinya nggak?

----------


## epoe

*Mana yang layak dipertahankan .............*



*pilih yang Female sajalah ....................... siapa tahu dapet bocoran, ....ini mungkin !!!*

----------


## epoe

*Pilih yang Tsubo Sanke sajalah ........................*

----------


## abe

Pilih semua biar nggak bingung om

----------


## Mossad

paling bagus nomor 10 om epoe, nomor 11 jg  bagus hanya beni perlu di treatment sedikit strecth karena grow

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.000.000 by david_pupu
02 1.000.000 by epoe
03 1.200.000 by shiro san
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by epoe
06 1.000.000 by .................
07 1.000.000 by abe
08 1.500.000 by slametkurniawan
09 1.200.000 by david_pupu
10 1.100.000 by epoe
11 1.100.000 by epoe
12 1.000.000 by .................
13 1.200.000 by zieco
14 1.000.000 by wijono
15 1.100.000 by boedirawan

----------


## tjokferry

No 6 1jt 
No12 1jt

----------


## epoe

*Makasih Om Mossad, .......................................... tau aja !!!*

----------


## epoe

Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 08 April 2015 Pukul 20.00 WSK ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan *berakhir hari Selasa 14 April 2015 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI's

- Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 20:10 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya..*

----------


## epoe

*Ini Sakai ...........................

TOMODACHI KOI FARM KEEPING CONTEST SAKAI SANKE 2015*

*TUJUAN KEGIATAN



Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkanMenciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baikMemperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan iniSecara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik  baiknya.
*

----------


## dedigouw

> *Ini Sakai ...........................
> 
> TOMODACHI KOI FARM KEEPING CONTEST SAKAI SANKE 2015*
> 
> *TUJUAN KEGIATAN
> 
> 
> 
> Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkanMenciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baikMemperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan iniSecara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik  baiknya.
> *


Besok akan ramai berjibaku Om...
Siap kan amunisi...
 ::

----------


## Ady

sorry om S...
no.8...1.7jt

----------


## asantoso

no.8 - 2.000.000,-

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.000.000 by david_pupu
02 1.000.000 by epoe
03 1.200.000 by shiro san
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by epoe
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.000.000 by abe
08 2.000.000 by asantoso
09 1.200.000 by david_pupu
10 1.100.000 by epoe
11 1.100.000 by epoe
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.200.000 by zieco
14 1.000.000 by wijono
15 1.100.000 by boedirawan

----------


## asantoso

no 1- 1.100.000
no 9- 1.300.000

----------


## david_pupu

Malam iniii jam 8. Siap siapppp

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.100.000 by asantoso
02 1.000.000 by epoe
03 1.200.000 by shiro san
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by epoe
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.000.000 by abe
08 2.000.000 by asantoso
09 1.300.000 by asantoso
10 1.100.000 by epoe
11 1.100.000 by epoe
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.200.000 by zieco
14 1.000.000 by wijono
15 1.100.000 by boedirawan

----------


## PrinZe

Permisi minta no.11 ya om epoe hehe
no.11 1.2jt

----------


## herrydragon

9 1400, 10 1200

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.100.000 by asantoso
02 1.000.000 by epoe
03 1.200.000 by shiro san
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by epoe
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.000.000 by abe
08 2.000.000 by asantoso
09 1.400.000 by herry dragon
10 1.200.000 by herry dragon
11 1.200.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.200.000 by zieco
14 1.000.000 by wijono
15 1.100.000 by boedirawan

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 8 Rp 2,5 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 9 Rp 1,5 juta
No. 10 Rp 1.3 juta

----------


## david_pupu

5 menit lagiii

----------


## david_pupu

No.01  1.200.000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om herry lg nyetir nih.

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.200.000 by davidpupu
02 1.000.000 by epoe
03 1.200.000 by shiro san
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by epoe
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.000.000 by abe
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
10 1.300.000 by slamet kurniawan
11 1.200.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.200.000 by zieco
14 1.000.000 by wijono
15 1.100.000 by boedirawan

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wah bisa tukeren shiro okawa sama Om DL nih

----------


## asnanto

No.13.....1.3juta

----------


## david_pupu

tutup lelang 21.10 bila tidak ada bid antara 21.00 - 21.10

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.200.000 by davidpupu
02 1.000.000 by epoe
03 1.200.000 by shiro san
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by epoe
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.000.000 by abe
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
10 1.300.000 by slamet kurniawan
11 1.200.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.300.000 by asnanto
14 1.000.000 by wijono
15 1.100.000 by boedirawan

----------


## wandy lesmana

No 15.......1.2jt

----------


## koilvr

1 - 1300000
2 - 1100000
11 - 1300000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om David... 20.10 kali yah.

----------


## david_pupu

eh ngaco hehehe tutup lelang 20.10 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.00 - 20.10

----------


## asnanto

> tutup lelang 21.10 bila tidak ada bid antara 21.00 - 21.10


Pukul 20.10 kali om david

----------


## david_pupu

iya om hehehe

----------


## budi-pb

No 2....1,2jt

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.300.000 by koilvr
02 1.200.000 by budi-pb
03 1.200.000 by shiro san
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by epoe
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.000.000 by abe
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
10 1.300.000 by slamet kurniawan
11 1.300.000 by koilvr
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.300.000 by asnanto
14 1.000.000 by wijono
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_ lelang berakhir 20.20 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.10 - 20.20_

----------


## asantoso

no1- 1.500.000,-
no9- 1.600.000,-

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.500.000 by asantoso
02 1.200.000 by budi-pb
03 1.200.000 by shiro san
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.000.000 by epoe
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.000.000 by abe
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 1.600.000 by asantoso
10 1.300.000 by slamet kurniawan
11 1.300.000 by koilvr
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.300.000 by asnanto
14 1.000.000 by wijono
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_ lelang berakhir 20.20 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.10 - 20.20_

----------


## koilvr

7 - 1200000

----------


## koilvr

2 - 1300000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 3 Rp 1,5 juta

----------


## PrinZe

No.11 -->1.4

----------


## alex_ctp

3=1.3   5=1.1    13=1.5   14=1.1

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.500.000 by asantoso
02 1.300.000 by koilvr
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 1.600.000 by asantoso
10 1.300.000 by slamet kurniawan
11 1.400.000 by prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.500.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_ lelang berakhir 20.20 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.10 - 20.20_

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.500.000 by asantoso
02 1.300.000 by koilvr
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 1.600.000 by asantoso
10 1.300.000 by slamet kurniawan
11 1.400.000 by prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.500.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_ lelang berakhir 20.30 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.20 - 20.30_

----------


## luki

n0 2.....1,4 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 11... 1,5 jt

----------


## freecupid

10 ......... 1,4

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.500.000 by asantoso
02 1.400.000 by luki
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 1.600.000 by asantoso
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.500.000 by dony
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.500.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_ lelang berakhir 20.40 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.30 - 20.40_

----------


## david_pupu

No.01  1.600.000
No.09  1.800.000

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.600.000 by david pupu
02 1.400.000 by luki
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 1.800.000 by david pupu
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.500.000 by dony
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.500.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_ lelang berakhir 20.40 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.30 - 20.40_

----------


## koilvr

2 - 1500000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No.9 Rp 1,7 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 9 Rp 2 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om pupu mau nyalip ditikungan.

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.600.000 by david pupu
02 1.500.000 by koilvr
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 2.000.000 by slamet kurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.500.000 by dony
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.500.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_lelang berakhir 20.40 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.30 - 20.40_

----------


## david_pupu

> Om pupu mau nyalip ditikungan.


hehehehehe

----------


## luki

no 2....1,6 jt

----------


## asantoso

no 9 - 2.100.000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bawa stop watch ? Akurat bener.

----------


## asantoso

no1- 1.700.000

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
09 2.100.000 by asantoso
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.500.000 by dony
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.500.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_lelang berakhir 20.50 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.40 - 20.50_

----------


## PrinZe

No.11--> 1.6

----------


## hinawat

ini lelang selesainya jam 22.00  :Violin:

----------


## asantoso

no8- 2.700.000

----------


## david_pupu

jam 2050  paling mentok jam 22

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 9 Rp 2.2 juta

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.500.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_lelang berakhir 20.50 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.40 - 20.50_

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Deg2an nih

----------


## GRiffiN

Mantap no 4 ku gk kesentuh

----------


## asnanto

No.13...1.6

----------


## dedigouw

No. 14 1,2jt

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.600.000 by asnanto
14 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_lelang berakhir 21.00 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.50 - 21.00_

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.600.000 by asnanto
14 1.200.000 by dedigouw
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana



_lelang berakhir 21.00 bila tidak ada bid antara 20.50 - 21.00_

----------


## david_pupu

dilanjutkan oleh om Helmyyyy :Wave:

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.000.000 by griffin
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.600.000 by asnanto
14 1.200.000 by dedigouw
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana

lanjut ke 8.51-9.00 ....

----------


## h3ln1k

> dilanjutkan oleh om Helmyyyy


thanks om bantuannya  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Griffin mau digangguin ?

----------


## david_pupu

> Om Griffin mau digangguin ?


digodain dong

----------


## david_pupu

> thanks om bantuannya


sama2 om helmy :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Test sanke 4 1,1

----------


## david_pupu

> Test sanke 4 1,1



waaaaa suhu munculll :Bump2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hahahahahahaha .... Awas master KC sdh turun.

----------


## alex_ctp

no.14= 1.3 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> thanks om bantuannya


om Helmy, apa kabar ?

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.600.000 by asnanto
14 1.300.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana

lanjut ke 9.01-9.10 ....

----------


## h3ln1k

> om Helmy, apa kabar ?


baik papi  ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> waaaaa suhu munculll


Wew.....demen aja liat bukaan depannya mohawk.....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> baik papi


minggu Depan kita ketemu lagi.

----------


## dedigouw

No. 14 Rp 1,4jt

----------


## h3ln1k

> minggu Depan kita ketemu lagi.


siapp papi dapet ilmu baru lagi ni biasanya kalo ketemu  :Thumb:

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.500.000 by slamet kurniawan
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.200.000 by koilvr
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.600.000 by asnanto
14 1.400.000 by dedigouw
15 1.200.000 by wandy lesmana

lanjut ke 9.11-9.20 ....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> siapp papi dapet ilmu baru lagi ni biasanya kalo ketemu


Siap berbagi ilmu, Om.

----------


## alex_ctp

3=1.6
13=1.7
14=1.5

----------


## abe

7. 1,3 abe

----------


## wen

No.15, 1.300.000

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.600.000 by alex_ctp
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.700.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.500.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.300.000 by wen

lanjut ke 9.21-9.30 ....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 3 Rp 1,8 juta

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.700.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.500.000 by alex_ctp
15 1.300.000 by wen

lanjut ke 9.21-9.30 ....

----------


## dedigouw

No. 14 Rp 1,6jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jam 22.00 terakhir, tidak ada perpanjangan lagi.

----------


## abe

Betul om. Menurutaturan di depan

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.400.000 by free cupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.700.000 by alex_ctp
14 1.600.000 by dedigouw
15 1.300.000 by wen

lanjut ke 9.31-9.40 ....

----------


## david_pupu

10 1. 5juta

----------


## dedigouw

No  13 1,8jt

----------


## asnanto

No.13...1.8

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> 10 1. 5juta


Katanya istirahat ?

----------


## david_pupu

> Katanya istirahat ?


abis ngopii :Spit:

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
05 1.100.000 by alex_ctp
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.500.000 by david_pupu
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.800.000 by dedigouw
14 1.600.000 by dedigouw
15 1.300.000 by wen

lanjut ke 9.41-9.50 ....

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> abis ngopii


Udah....cuci kaki mimi susu terus bobo dih....

----------


## david_pupu

> Udah....cuci kaki mimi susu terus bobo dih....



kurang om,  kurang Burger Carls Junior  :Bump2:

----------


## abe

Ngopi sambil siap2 tembak.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 5   1,2 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> no 5   1,2 jt


Om Dony Kerja aja Dulu.

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.500.000 by david_pupu
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.000.000 by tjokferry
13 1.800.000 by dedigouw
14 1.600.000 by dedigouw
15 1.300.000 by wen

lanjut ke 9.51-10.00 ........LAST LAP.......

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 12......1,1 juta

----------


## abe

Tes waktu
He he

----------


## freecupid

10..... 1,6jt

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap sementara:

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.600.000 by luki
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana
06 1.000.000 by tjokferry
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.200.000 by slametkurniawan
10 1.600.000 by freecupid
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.200.000 by tjokferry
13 1.800.000 by dedigouw
14 1.600.000 by dedigouw
15 1.300.000 by wen

lanjut ke 9.51-10.00 ........LAST LAP.......

----------


## tjokferry

nomor 12 1.2jt

----------


## budi-pb

no 2....1,7jt

----------


## luki

no 2.....1,9 jt

----------


## herrydragon

9 2500 10 2000

----------


## andrywid

6 1.100.000

----------


## benigoi

no 15 1.4 jt

----------


## david_pupu

no 9. 2.600.000

----------


## asnanto

no13.....1.9

----------


## herrydragon

Wkwkwkwk kena om David dah

----------


## dedigouw

No. 13 Rp 2,1jt

----------


## david_pupu

selesaiiiiii

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 12.....1,3 juta

----------


## david_pupu

wwkwkwkwkwk heheheh sorry om henry  :Bolt:

----------


## herrydragon

> wwkwkwkwkwk heheheh sorry om henry


Kalo ngga tukeran sama 10 ngga order skimmer lagi  :Bump2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> 9 2500 10 2000


Om herry bukannya udah tidur ?

----------


## david_pupu

> Kalo ngga tukeran sama 10 ngga order skimmer lagi



wkwkwkwk jangan dong  heheheh KC sakai pertama nihhh :Bounce:

----------


## herrydragon

> Om herry bukannya udah tidur ?


Saya ngintai di atap sambil pake rumput laut om Slamet  :Peace:

----------


## h3ln1k

*Rekap Akhir:*

01 1.700.000 by asantoso
02 1.900.000 by luki
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana
06 1.100.000 by andrywid
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.600.000 by david_pupu
10 2.000.000 by herrydragon
11 1.600.000 by Prinze
12 1.200.000 by tjokferry
13 1.900.000 by asnanto
14 1.600.000 by dedigouw
15 1.400.000 by benigoi

----------


## david_pupu

yaahh no 10 lepas ya, baru nyadar hehehehehe

----------


## herrydragon

> wkwkwkwk jangan dong  heheheh KC sakai pertama nihhh


Wkwkwkwk oke lah bercanda aja kok om David  :Fish:  :Hug:

----------


## asnanto

Hehehe.....last minute

----------


## david_pupu

SELAMAT kepada para pemenanggggg, 

kita ketemu lagi 11 bulan kedepan ohohohohohoh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *Rekap Akhir:*
> 
> 01 1.700.000 by asantoso
> 02 1.900.000 by luki
> 03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
> 04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
> 05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana
> 06 1.100.000 by andrywid
> 07 1.300.000 by abe
> ...


3 nama diatas sih saya sih serem sekali.... wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## herrydragon

> *Rekap Akhir:*
> 
> 01 1.700.000 by asantoso
> 02 1.900.000 by luki
> 03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
> 04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
> 05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana
> 06 1.100.000 by andrywid
> 07 1.300.000 by abe
> ...


Wah seru di bagi rata

----------


## david_pupu

> Wkwkwkwk oke lah bercanda aja kok om David



hehehehe siap om

----------


## herrydragon

> 3 nama diatas sih saya sih serem sekali.... wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Wah aku ngga dianggap.. Wokeeee  :Boink:

----------


## david_pupu

iya yah ngk ada yg double mantapp dehhh

----------


## david_pupu

om helmy informasinya saya munculin ya 

* Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : [email protected] , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Ikan berada di Tomodachi Koi Farm , Cisarua - Bogor.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Tomodachi Koi Farm, Cisarua.
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Tomodachi dengan biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

Tomodachi Koi Farm:

Aseng 0821 1220 6676
Cepi 0815 8682 5568
Email : [email protected]
*

----------


## herrydragon

> *Rekap Akhir:*
> 
> 01 1.700.000 by asantoso
> 02 1.900.000 by luki
> 03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
> 04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian
> 05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana
> 06 1.100.000 by andrywid
> 07 1.300.000 by abe
> ...


KC terberat yang pernah saya tau.. Jawara2 KC semua DL paling rawan

----------


## david_pupu

> Hehehe.....last minute


om asnanto,  gabung shipping yukk hehehe

----------


## herrydragon

No 4 kita bertemu lagi  :Croc:

----------


## tjokferry

> om asnanto,  gabung shipping yukk hehehe


ikutan gabung donk om

----------


## david_pupu

om tjokferry dimana lokasinya

----------


## asnanto

> om asnanto,  gabung shipping yukk hehehe


Boleh om david

----------


## asnanto

> om tjokferry dimana lokasinya


Ferry di puri om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> yaahh no 10 lepas ya, baru nyadar hehehehehe



Hahahahahahaha

----------


## asnanto

> 3 nama diatas sih saya sih serem sekali.... wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Tepatnya 4 nama om....termasuk om dony tuh hehehe

----------


## david_pupu

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
14/04 22:13:15
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 2,600,000.00
Ref 014221324208

----------


## PrinZe

Wah dpt juga. Udah serem ditimpah om dony nih. Hehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wah aku ngga dianggap.. Wokeeee


o iya lali... yg ini paling beratttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## herrydragon

> o iya lali... yg ini paling beratttttttttttttttttttt


Wkwkwkwkwkkw berat dirimu bos bro DL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wkwkwkwkwkkw berat dirimu bos bro DL


wis langsing toh saiki

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

waduch...... telattt.......... :Frusty:  selamat ber tanding all...

----------


## Gunche

Selamat buat semua pemenang....
Selamat berkompetisi yang sehat ya...
Sangat berkompeten semua peserta KC...
So pasti bakalan seru nih penjurian nanti....ga sabar mau cepet liat hasilnya....

----------


## benigoi

Belum ada niat buat bertanding dg para senior nih, cuma pengen punya ikan bagus saja dg harga yg sepertinya masih terjangkau.... :Popcorn: 

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
14/04 22:44:25
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,400,000.00
Ref 014224425383
Sakai Sanke no 15

----------


## herrydragon

m-TransferBERHASIL14/04 23:17:25Ke 4411012837YUDI HANIPURWOKORp. 2,000,000.00Sanke 10Ref 014231725458

----------


## dedigouw

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
15/04 09:09:52
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,600,000.00
KC Sanke 14
Ref 015090952341

----------


## mikaelsebastian

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
15/04 11:32:38
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,100,000.00
sanke 4
Ref 015113238128

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Wah ikan saya paling murah nih...butuh keajaiban untuk menang nih...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Wah ikan saya paling murah nih...butuh keajaiban untuk menang nih...


\

Level Suhu merendah ni..

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran KC Sakai Sanke Tomodachi , 15/4/2015 Pukul 17.00


01 1.700.000 by asantoso  
02 1.900.000 by luki
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian     *PAID*
05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana
06 1.100.000 by andrywid
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.600.000 by david_pupu     *PAID*
10 2.000.000 by herrydragon *PAID*
11 1.600.000 by Prinze        *PAID*
12 1.200.000 by tjokferry     *PAID*
13 1.900.000 by asnanto      *PAID*
14 1.600.000 by dedigouw    *PAID*
15 1.400.000 by benigoi       *PAID*

----------


## epoe

walah ...... keliwatan ......................................... udah tutup !!!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

:Whistle: moga2 ada keajaiban yg blum paid merelakan buat nubie.... ingin belajar dari para suhu. no. 8 okelah.....

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran KC Sakai Sanke Tomodachi , 16/4/2015 Pukul 17.00


01 1.700.000 by asantoso  
02 1.900.000 by luki
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan  *PAID*
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian     *PAID*
05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana
06 1.100.000 by andrywid
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso
09 2.600.000 by david_pupu     *PAID*
10 2.000.000 by herrydragon *PAID*
11 1.600.000 by Prinze        *PAID*
12 1.200.000 by tjokferry     *PAID*
13 1.900.000 by asnanto      *PAID*
14 1.600.000 by dedigouw    *PAID*
15 1.400.000 by benigoi       *PAID*

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran KC Sakai Sanke Tomodachi , 17/4/2015 Pukul 17.00


01 1.700.000 by asantoso *PAID*
02 1.900.000 by luki  *PAID*
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan  *PAID*
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian     *PAID*
05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana
06 1.100.000 by andrywid
07 1.300.000 by abe
08 2.700.000 by asantoso  *PAID*
09 2.600.000 by david_pupu     *PAID*
10 2.000.000 by herrydragon *PAID*
11 1.600.000 by Prinze        *PAID*
12 1.200.000 by tjokferry     *PAID*
13 1.900.000 by asnanto      *PAID*
14 1.600.000 by dedigouw    *PAID*
15 1.400.000 by benigoi       *PAID*

----------


## abe

Om Yudi
Saya sudah transfer via atm.
nggak bisa kirim foto disini.
Konfirmasi di om Aseng ya
ongkir juga udah
a/n abraham ahmad

----------


## dedigouw

Om...kalau Sanke saya No. 14 mau minta dikirim bagaimana teknisnya ya?

----------


## dedigouw

> Om...kalau Sanke saya No. 14 mau minta dikirim bagaimana teknisnya ya?


Ok....
Sdh koordinasi dengan om Aseng
Tq

----------


## YudiHP

[QUOTE=YudiHP;447678]Update Pembayaran KC Sakai Sanke Tomodachi , 17/4/2015 Pukul 17.00


01 1.700.000 by asantoso *PAID*
02 1.900.000 by luki  *PAID*
03 1.800.000 by slametkurniawan  *PAID*
04 1.100.000 by mikaelsebastian     *PAID*
05 1.200.000 by dony lesmana   *PAID*
06 1.100.000 by andrywid  *PAID*
07 1.300.000 by abe  *PAID*
08 2.700.000 by asantoso  *PAID*
09 2.600.000 by david_pupu     *PAID*
10 2.000.000 by herrydragon *PAID*
11 1.600.000 by Prinze        *PAID*
12 1.200.000 by tjokferry     *PAID*
13 1.900.000 by asnanto      *PAID*
14 1.600.000 by dedigouw    *PAID*
15 1.400.000 by benigoi       *PAID*

----------


## YudiHP

*Pengaturan Hadiah KC Sakai Sanke Tomodachi diatur sbb : 

Total Omset Lelang Rp.25,100,000

Juara 1 : 7 % dari total Omset  Rp. 1,757,000
Juara 2 : 5 % dari total Omset  Rp. 1,255,000
Juara 3 : 3 % dari total Omset  Rp.     753,000


Demikian , terimakasih.*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Happy New Year 2016.....

Eng ing eng...
Penjuarian bulan maret ya... apakah sudah ada bocoran updatenya ? :Typing:

----------


## david_pupu

Eng in engg udh lakuu pindah kolam wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Eng in engg udh lakuu pindah kolam wkwkwkwkwk


wah sesat nih.

----------


## luki

Awal bulan iseng di ukur....
44 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Awal bulan iseng di ukur....
> 44 cm


Wuih..mantab...

----------


## david_pupu

> Awal bulan iseng di ukur....
> 44 cm


Mantap keepingan om luki

----------


## Dony Lesmana

sekalian angkat kc senang2  ukuran di 47 cm sekarang

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wah rusak deh.

----------


## frostbitez

kaya ikan gua ga dikasi makan

----------


## Admin Forum

> *TOMODACHI KOI FARM KEEPING CONTEST SAKAI SANKE 2015*
> 
> 
> *WAKTU KEGIATAN*
> Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama *11 bulan*, sejak April 2015 - Maret 2016
> *
> 
> TATA CARA PENJURIAN* 
> 
> ...


*kepada para peserta KC.......penjurian akan di laksanakan , sbb :


Hari            : Sabtu

Tanggal      : 5 Maret 2016

Venue         : Camden House , Kebun Jeruk
(tentative )  


note : ikan harus di bawa ke lokasi penjurian dan sudah di packing dalam plastik lomba.


Happy finishing.................may the best fish win..........*

----------


## Admin Forum

*
perubahan tanggal Final
kepada para peserta KC.......penjurian akan di laksanakan , sbb :


Hari            : Sabtu

Tanggal      : 12 Maret 2016

Venue         : Camden House , Kebun Jeruk
**Jl. Siantan No. 3 Jakarta Barat 11630


note : ikan harus di bawa ke lokasi penjurian dan sudah di packing dalam plastik lomba.


Happy finishing.................may the best fish win..........*

----------


## herrydragon

> *
> perubahan tanggal Final
> kepada para peserta KC.......penjurian akan di laksanakan , sbb :
> 
> 
> Hari            : Sabtu
> 
> Tanggal      : 12 Maret 2016
> 
> ...


Yang luarkota kirim kemana pak admin? Thanks

----------


## mikaelsebastian

plastik lombanya ambil di mana pak admin?

----------


## Admin Forum

> *
> perubahan tanggal Final
> kepada para peserta KC.......penjurian akan di laksanakan , sbb :
> 
> 
> Hari            : Sabtu
> 
> Tanggal      : 12 Maret 2016
> 
> ...



*Penjurian akan di mulai jam 10.30 WIB....
diharapkan kepada para peserta untuk datang 1 jam sebelum penjurian.....

Terima Kasih.*

----------


## herrydragon

> *Penjurian akan di mulai jam 10.30 WIB....
> diharapkan kepada para peserta untuk datang 1 jam sebelum penjurian.....
> 
> Terima Kasih.*


Yang luar kota gimana pak???

----------


## Admin Forum

*HASIL PENJURIAN KC SANKE SAKAI 2015

*

----------


## stradivari

Thanks sudah di upload fotonya  , cheers  :Thumb:

----------

